# Pictures! TBG Northern Zone shoot at The Coots Castle!!



## TNGIRL (May 23, 2011)

I asked and it was recommended for me to start a new thread for my pics as the other was already 2 pages long and the pictures could all be combined so here's my pics from last weekend. Hope ya'll enjoy them.





Here is a picture I took the weekend prior to the shoot, the Sat of set-up. I enjoyed having a chance to meet Joe Coots' father.....Joe Coots! and his lovely wife, Linda. left to right and top to bottom is Joe and Linda, Joe and Kim along with Chase and Connor and I believe it's Skippy the dog!!!! Joe and Kim have hosted this shoot for many years and I want to add my sincerest THANK YOU to the entire family for being the hosts they are!!! It's such a pleasure to be one of the family....even if it's only for the day!!!




Molly and Dan Spier getting their tent all set-up for friends to come by.




Rogerb, myself, dutchman aka Gene Bramblett and Keith Oldacker on the course early!!!!




8 little ducks on the course trying to find their Momma!!!!How sweet!!!! it took alot for the fellas not to hit those running targets!!!!




Are we having fun yet!!!??????




What a group!!!!!!




We had some fine shots!!!!!




This is how Jonathan Ford does it!!!!!




dutchman doesn't look happy BUT he really is inside his heart cause he made THE BEST SHOT this go around!!!!! Mine was TOOOOO low but NOT as low as the one in the twee!!!!
There's more to come ya'll.....


----------



## TNGIRL (May 23, 2011)

2nd batch....




Some very fine gentlemen are found along the trail.




Dave Bureau is certainly one of them!!!




Here's the JohnV family......my first time to meet his lovely wife!!!!




Joe was there to meet every one.




Jeff Hampton aka JakeAllen showing the raffle tables to Mrs. Scott and Mrs. Foster!! He did GOOD right there!!!




What was the joke Al33 just told to Dirty44Dan!!!!!!




Daddy, this is exactly how you shoot a bow!!!!!




Myrna and Tony Jetton from TN.....we OF's were very well represented on this day!!!!




Gotta sit on the tree trunk to shoot the turkeys.....Roger is shocked at something I said!!!!!!Imagine that!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 23, 2011)

3rd bunch...




Look at this bunch of OF's I found on the trail......
Rogerb, Keith Oldacker, Gene Bramblett, Sonny Russell, Kiva and Stanley Walker!!!!!




I caught Arthur Anglin spraying down for ticks before he went out!!!!!




Here's Gordie getting the trade/sale blanket going!!!!




Joe and Kim Coots' Castle in the North Gawg Mts!!!!! A wonderful place filled with serenity, peace, friendship, laughter and love. You missed it if you couldn't make it!!!!




Mike Davis and daughter Erin coming off the course.




My buddy (and Jeff's!!) Charlie Mitchell aka baldfish, just got there and buying up raffle tickets!!!!! he didn't bring Camp!!!!




Lunchtime found us in a line awaiting the delicasies that Joe, Kim and many others had provided for our pleasure!!! It was all great, loved the antelope alot!!!! I made sure Rogerb was BEHIND me in line.......




Bill (aka pine nut) and Karin Knight share the fun of the day!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 23, 2011)

4th group.....
Back on the course......












I got this great picture of 3 generations of the Stephens menfolk. For the life of me I can't remember the Grandfather's name.....but his smile under that hat was unforgettable, his son Ritchie and 2 grandsons, Galen (on the left) and Elliot had a blast!!! Galen won the little bow, quiver and arrows that I donated to the raffle. Which tickled me to death!




Here's a shot of a very patient and happy Dad letting Elliot take his turn at the turkeys!!!!




First time to meet Kevin(aka Lorren68)Lorren....he seemed to have a fine time.




Sonny Russell is saying "Hey, watch this"




And he nailed it good!!!!!!!




Mark Willingham aka rapidfire about to put an assault on those turkeys too!!!!




Sophia Horsman had an excellent shot towards the bear!!!! She said some nice man named pine nut told her exactly where the kill was on that critter!!!!


----------



## Jayin J (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures, no doubt a fun time was had by everyone!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 23, 2011)

last bunch....




The water stations were very popular for sure!!!!! Coming to get a drink is Chris and Sophia Horsman in the background.




A view of the Coots castle from the course, the field was FULL of vehicles!!!
Back along the course......
















Me and my honey (with his eyes open!!!!) (not the one in the sunglasses!!!)




Our tired but happy hosts at the end of the day....Kim and her bridegroom Joe!!!!!
I want to tell Vernon Watkins aka stickbow and Frank Rago aka FVR, that it was real GOOD to meet ya'll and Lorren68, your buddy Tim Flippen sure was a HOOT!!!!
It was a wonderful time, hope to see ya'll at the next shoot in Gainesville....coming up soon!!!!


----------



## Jayin J (May 23, 2011)

Those pictures are awesome


----------



## Jake Allen (May 23, 2011)

Great pictures Miss Tomi!
Thanks for posting them all, and the names, and comments.

What a fine day and how neat to see those woods full
of smiling faces. 

Thank you to the Coots family for their gracious hospitality! 

One pic a Brother Al and his perfect form at full draw.


----------



## BkBigkid (May 23, 2011)

Great pics Tomi 
Thank you for sharing with everyone


----------



## Lorren68 (May 23, 2011)

Great pics Tomi!!!!!!!!!!!!  You were right I had a wonderful time!!!!!!!!!!!  My friend Tim and I sure enjoyed meeting you, and all the other fine folks.  I look forward to see all of yall again in the not so distant future!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirty44Dan (May 23, 2011)

Great job as always, Tomi.  I do not know how you get all those names.  I would have to have a notebook!  People aee these pictures and they wish they were here with us.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 23, 2011)

Tomi I wanted to let you know that Tim and I saw the baby ducks with there mom on the course on saturday, and to her credit she played as if she was hurt to try and draw us rather large predators away from her babies.  It was a wonderful site to see.


----------



## belle&bows (May 24, 2011)

Great pics Tomi!!! Sure hate I missed it. Thanks for bringing me along!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 24, 2011)

Great pics! Hate that we missed it this year.


----------



## whossbows (May 25, 2011)

looks like aa good crowd,i might make it someday


----------



## WildWillie (May 25, 2011)

Great pics Tomi,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ellbow (May 25, 2011)

Looks like a fun crowd! Thanks for the pics Tomi!
El


----------



## TNGIRL (May 25, 2011)

whossbows said:


> looks like aa good crowd,i might make it someday



Jeff, it'd be a trip for you but you could sleep in your camper just fine!!!!!!!

Thanks for looking everybody!!!!Ya'll know I enjoy taking pics and talking now don't you!!!!
Dan, I do rely on notes for names esp. when I first meet someone, I am awful in retaining their name and regret it if I don't write it down. I also call people alot to ask someone's name.....but I believe it helps for us all to get to know them and helps for future events, sorta opens a door so to speak!!!! And I always appreciate it when someone retains my name in their memory, so I try hard to return that feeling. But I don't have alot to work with in MY brain!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (May 25, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Thanks for looking everybody!!!!Ya'll know I enjoy taking pics and talking now don't you!!!!
> Dan, I do rely on notes for names esp. when I first meet someone, I am awful in retaining their name and regret it if I don't write it down. I also call people alot to ask someone's name.....but I believe it helps for us all to get to know them and helps for future events, sorta opens a door so to speak!!!! And I always appreciate it when someone retains my name in their memory, so I try hard to return that feeling. But I don't have alot to work with in MY brain!!!!!



This is what makes you one of our finest and most effective ambassadors! You meet people as easily as anyone I've ever seen.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Gene.........


----------



## Al33 (May 25, 2011)

dutchman said:


> This is what makes you one of our finest and most effective ambassadors! You meet people as easily as anyone I've ever seen.



HERE HERE!!! Who doesn't love Tomi??? If you don't love her at first meeting her you will before the day is out.

Great job, as always, with the pic's Tomi!!! Thanks for taking the time and effort to share them!!


----------

